# [August 31, 2017] Indiana State (0-0) vs. Eastern Illinois (0-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (0-0, 0-0 MVFC) vs. Eastern Illinois Panthers (0-0, 0-0 OVC)

Memorial Stadium - Terre Haute, IN 
Thursday, August 31, 2017
Kickoff: 7:00pm EST*​


----------



## #33

Wil there be a Sycamore Pride tent/tailgate??


----------



## Westbadenboy

Wish kickoff was 7:30 ........

Little darker
More time for out of towners like me to get there 
More tailgate time


----------



## bluestreak

Actually taking a vacation day to drive in from western Illinois. I am more excited about this opening day than I have been for many years.


----------



## Bally #50

bluestreak said:


> Actually taking a vacation day to drive in from western Illinois. I am more excited about this opening day than I have been for many years.



Streak, I feel the same way -- simply "pumped" up for the pre-game, the game, the new coach (who I think was the perfect choice), who'll be throwing the ball, how many show up early to tailgate.....all of those things. The last game game under the lights (if you could call them lights) was the Quincy LOSS so it will good to erase that fricking memory. I am doing my best to bring some folks from Indy but I already have some Hautions coming to par-tay. GAME ON.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

#33 said:


> Wil there be a Sycamore Pride tent/tailgate??


Unfortunately not. Since it is at 7pm on a Thursday, I'm going to have a helluva time getting there before kickoff.


----------



## GoBlueISU

Sycamores 27, Panthers 24


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GoBlueISU said:


> Sycamores 27, Panthers 24



Hope so. They've won the last 5.

https://www.sycamore.football/results/series.php?opponent=25


----------



## niklz62

Of course Ill be there but a lot of people I know are making the trip.  They will all be EIU fans/alumni/boosters.  Im really hoping for a win.  If we lose Ill probably be quiet here for about 51 weeks.  If we win I will likely be the most insufferable asshole(more than normal) in town for a while


----------



## treeman

Im ready for some football and some Sycamore athletics in general. Would be awesome kick off the season with a W and show everyone that the MVFC is still the king of FCS


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Of course Ill be there but a lot of people I know are making the trip.  They will all be EIU fans/alumni/boosters.  Im really hoping for a win.  If we lose Ill probably be quiet here for about 51 weeks.  If we win I will likely be the most insufferable asshole(more than normal) in town for a while


What is the pulse of the EIU program right now? Are they confident they come in and win?


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> What is the pulse of the EIU program right now? Are they confident they come in and win?



I havent heard much talk.  I think they are a question mark.  Mike Simmonds (former sycamore player and coach) left there as their OL coach to take to OC job at UNI and he was who i had got most of my casual info from.  

at this point I think the town is happy they have a budget rather than relying on spending bills.

I think they will lean on their defense.  I think the game is totally winnable even with us being a big question mark


----------



## sycamore tuff

*16 days till kickoff* I found someone to fill in for me at work that night!!!!!  No excuses.  Let's pack the place and support our team!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Don't post much when it comes to football but really looking forward to this game.

First game in the Curt Mallory era, first game under the (new) lights in forever, first game of the season.....all adds up to must watch tv.


----------



## niklz62

From the local (Charleston) newspaper:

http://jg-tc.com/sports/college/key...cle_dbd93918-99ce-5f13-8f27-3bd1a8df19f0.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> From the local (Charleston) newspaper:
> 
> http://jg-tc.com/sports/college/key...cle_dbd93918-99ce-5f13-8f27-3bd1a8df19f0.html



You could damn near just find and replace EIU with ISU and it applies verbatim.


----------



## bent20

I'm just glad for any schedule where our first game of the season isn't against a FBS or D2 school. Would be nice to build a rivalry with EIU again.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> I'm just glad for any schedule where our first game of the season isn't against a FBS or D2 school. Would be nice to build a rivalry with EIU again.




When you consider the costs of traveling today I don't belie it's just nice--it's a necessity.


----------



## Bluethunder

Did I see that correctly that Larkin has moved to TE?


----------



## WhenSycamoresWereIndians

Yep


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Did I see that correctly that Larkin has moved to TE?



Larkin and LB Richardson both moved.


----------



## sycamore tuff

*14 days*


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Welcome back #Sycamores! If you're not at the first home football game against Eastern Illinois, please promptly transfer elsewhere.— SycamorePride.com (@sycamorepride) August 19, 2017


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This will be the 80th meeting according to my database. EIU holds the all-time series record 36-40-3 and has won the last 5. 

https://www.sycamore.football/results/series.php?opponent=25


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like I'm going to be able to make it. Hopefully Academy Sports or the bookstore have some cool Sycamore stuff. I'm out. 

Also, who's tailgate can I come bring my negativity to?


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like I'm going to be able to make it. Hopefully Academy Sports or the bookstore have some cool Sycamore stuff. I'm out.
> 
> Also, who's tailgate can I come bring my negativity to?



Ill be there in row 28 in the middle section close to the east stairway if anyone wants to watch with us.  bringing the wife and kids.  I have a lot of EIU fans telling me they are making the trip but who knows if they will follow through.  I dont know if we will tailgate because we probably cant leave Illinois until at least 4CDT.


----------



## Hooper

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like I'm going to be able to make it. Hopefully Academy Sports or the bookstore have some cool Sycamore stuff. I'm out.
> 
> Also, who's tailgate can I come bring my negativity to?



Looking for a tailgate to crash too.

I just realized....I have been to every head coaching debut since Raetz left in 98 including trips to KSU for McGuire, EMU for Miles, and IU for Sanford.  Sweet Lou got to open his era at home with a loss to EIU that was actually a good, close game.  The next week we got blown out by St. Francis and I realized we may have made a hiring mistake.  God I'm old....


----------



## Bally #50

I'll be with at least 3-5 folks just west of the reserve parking by the locker rooms near where the university sets up every game. Come and join us, Hoop.


----------



## Hooper

Bally #47 said:


> I'll be with at least 3-5 folks just west of the reserve parking by the locker rooms near where the university sets up every game. Come and join us, Hoop.



Thanks Bob will do.


----------



## niklz62

Jason. Last time i was at academy a couple weeks ago they had some cool stuff but no 3xl. You probably don't need that though. The bookstore seems to have some stuff but its pricey. I think you can get some UA stuff from pacesetters.  I ordered some from them/football team and I love the polo I got.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Jason. Last time i was at academy a couple weeks ago they had some cool stuff but no 3xl. You probably don't need that though. The bookstore seems to have some stuff but its pricey. I think you can get some UA stuff from pacesetters.  I ordered some from them/football team and I love the polo I got.


Yeah, I'm down to M and L for most shirts/polos now. That actually reminds me, I need to clean out my closet and post up what I have to give away. I've several more ISU pieces that no longer fit that I need to find new homes for.

Yeah, I was disappointed in the bookstore last time I went. $87 for a pretty basic hoodie is criminal. I usually always take a gander at the clearance racks.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> This will be the 80th meeting according to my database. EIU holds the all-time series record 36-40-3 and has won the last 5.
> 
> https://www.sycamore.football/results/series.php?opponent=25





This year is the 84th game in the series:

Indiana State trails 37-42-4


HOME: 22-20-3


AWAY: 15-22-1


1983 PLAYOFFS:  1-0-0

  <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"   DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="371">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footnote text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="header"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footer"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="table of figures"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="envelope address"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="envelope return"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footnote reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="line number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="page number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="endnote reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="endnote text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="table of authorities"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="macro"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="toa heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Closing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Signature"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Message Header"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Salutation"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Date"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text First Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Note Heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Block Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Hyperlink"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Document Map"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Plain Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="E-mail Signature"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Top of Form"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal (Web)"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Acronym"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Address"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Cite"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Code"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Definition"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Keyboard"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Preformatted"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Sample"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Typewriter"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Variable"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal Table"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation subject"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="No List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Contemporary"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Elegant"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Professional"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Subtle 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Subtle 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Balloon Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Theme"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"    Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"    Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"    Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->

The ISU Football guide from 2009 (last meeting) has the entire series, dates, outcomes, scores, etc


----------



## Bally #50

4Q_iu said:


> This year is the 84th game in the series:
> 
> Indiana State trails 37-42-4
> 
> 
> HOME: 22-20-3
> 
> 
> AWAY: 15-22-1
> 
> 
> 1983 PLAYOFFS:  1-0-0
> 
> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"   DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="371">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footnote text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="header"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footer"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="table of figures"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="envelope address"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="envelope return"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footnote reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="line number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="page number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="endnote reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="endnote text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="table of authorities"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="macro"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="toa heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Closing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Signature"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Message Header"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Salutation"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Date"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text First Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Note Heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Block Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Hyperlink"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Document Map"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Plain Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="E-mail Signature"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Top of Form"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal (Web)"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Acronym"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Address"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Cite"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Code"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Definition"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Keyboard"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Preformatted"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Sample"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Typewriter"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Variable"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal Table"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation subject"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="No List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Contemporary"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Elegant"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Professional"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Subtle 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Subtle 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Balloon Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Theme"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"    Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"    Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"    Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->
> 
> The ISU Football guide from 2009 (last meeting) has the entire series, dates, outcomes, scores, etc



I can't believe that FOOTBALL DATA WAREHOUSE shut down. It was the best source ever for football anything. Anyone knows if it moved or is there another one?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> This year is the 84th game in the series:
> 
> Indiana State trails 37-42-4
> 
> 
> HOME: 22-20-3
> 
> 
> AWAY: 15-22-1
> 
> 
> 1983 PLAYOFFS:  1-0-0
> 
> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"   DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="371">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footnote text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="header"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footer"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="table of figures"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="envelope address"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="envelope return"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footnote reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="line number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="page number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="endnote reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="endnote text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="table of authorities"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="macro"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="toa heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Closing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Signature"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Message Header"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Salutation"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Date"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text First Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Note Heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Block Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Hyperlink"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Document Map"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Plain Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="E-mail Signature"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Top of Form"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal (Web)"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Acronym"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Address"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Cite"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Code"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Definition"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Keyboard"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Preformatted"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Sample"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Typewriter"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Variable"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal Table"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation subject"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="No List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Contemporary"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Elegant"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Professional"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Subtle 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Subtle 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Balloon Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Theme"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"    Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"    Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"    Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->
> 
> The ISU Football guide from 2009 (last meeting) has the entire series, dates, outcomes, scores, etc



Looks like I'm missing the stuff prior to 1906. Which is odd because I went year-by-year in the schedules of a newer football yearbook.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Programs are rebuilt brick by brick this is a necessary first start.  Congrats to knew coach's on making a mark.  Hope they can continue the momentum.  

https://twitter.com/Rick_Sports10/status/900908863716814848

https://twitter.com/Rick_Sports10/status/900909342203015172


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Has anyone heard if they have already or plan to red shirt McCoy?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> Has anyone heard if they have already or plan to red shirt McCoy?


If he is as good as they're making him sound, I hope like hell they redshirt him. You have Book and Keys both upperclassmen and you've got a RS-soph in Fleming who is the big back and was getting carries a couple years ago before he left. 

Let Titus have a year in the strength and conditioning program, get the new staff's system down and then unleash him next year.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> If he is as good as they're making him sound, I hope like hell they redshirt him. You have Book and Keys both upperclassmen and you've got a RS-soph in Fleming who is the big back and was getting carries a couple years ago before he left.
> 
> Let Titus have a year in the strength and conditioning program, get the new staff's system down and then unleash him next year.



That makes so much sense thkat well????  I didn't see him listed on the depth chart.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> That makes so much sense thkat well????  I didn't see him listed on the depth chart.


Well, the depth chart is only the two deep but more than 2 guys will play at most positions over the course of the year. I'm just one that has always been a big proponent of redshirting if you have the luxury afforded to you. The fact they moved Dmitri Taylor to corner makes me feel that way considering he's always been a performer at running back for us. A lot of our big home run plays came because of Dmitri.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Right on the depth chars only 2 deep.  I wonder how he feels                                              about a RS year.  Some kids coming from being such a strong part of a very strong program might not understand/cooperate/accept that role.  He is such a great kid, leader and team player that I would expect him to accept that even if he didn't really want to.


----------



## niklz62

If we don't have to have him this year Id rather have him when he is 22 years old rather than 18


----------



## Sycamore Proud

niklz62 said:


> If we don't have to have him this year Id rather have him when he is 22 years old rather than 18




Totally agree on this.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Curt Mallory era begins Thursday night vs. Eastern Illinois*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – The Curt Mallory era at Indiana State begins this coming Thursday night as the Sycamores host their first night game in seven years against Eastern Illinois. Kickoff is scheduled for 7 p.m. under the lights at Memorial Stadium on Aug. 31. 

More...


----------



## niklz62

Well with game week here I thought the days might move a little faster but if today is any indicator they wont.  

I talked to a couple insiders over here.  I think they have had a couple injuries but they think they will be pretty good.  Ill take that as "we dont know what we have but we play in the OVC so we should be able to win 6 games".


----------



## Bluethunder

Really hoping this game will be on tv for me, but won't mind watching it online if need be.  For those with DirecTV, many times the games that ESON broadcasts on ESPN3 also pop up in the late 700 channels in HD.  Watched several Sycamore games on channel 780 or above last year.  Won't know for sure if it's on until later in the week.

Between it being the first game of the year, first game under Mallory and the first game under the lights in forever, I couldn't be more pumped.  Speaking of lights, amazing how improved the technology is.  Our old lights were made up of eight banks (I believe) and had more lights on them then the current sets of just four banks.  We have about 40% of the lights set up now compared to last year and it lights up the field twice as well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Westbadenboy

So what's happening on campus -- any promo on the game ...........special things leading up go game or activities at stadium to get students to come out for the game ?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like I'm missing the stuff prior to 1906. Which is odd because I went year-by-year in the schedules of a newer football yearbook.




What I've been surprised by is the "fluidity" of records... it'll vary by sports and schools...  for instance, I sometimes believe some schools don't count post-season match-ups in series records; I don't know the ncaa standard or what SID's use.

I'd also forgotten that in some seasons, we face EIU twice annually...

Another example; in this season's Football MG, Mallory is listed as the 21st HC in ISU history... by my count, he's the 26th.
So, I wonder which 5 coaches are credited as HC's by ISU?

The WWII years? only some of those coaches?  the ones in the EARLY (pre-1909) days?   It really doesn't matter BUT I just with ISU was consistent and accurate.

ISU says this season is the 112th...   I can EASILY count 108 just using the 2017 Football Guide... what other 4 are they counting??


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bally #47 said:


> I can't believe that FOOTBALL DATA WAREHOUSE shut down. It was the best source ever for football anything. Anyone knows if it moved or is there another one?



no idea what happened to that site --- it was great, maybe the guy will restore it


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## luvISUfb

We just got out of the floods in Houston to come to ISU's first game.  What's y'all's excuse for not making it to the game? LOL  Go ISU!!!!!  Love the videos this year....really professional and covering all groups and coaches.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Making donation to @ISUSAF when I hit town Thursday. For every RT, $1 will go to @IndStFB up to $250. Can this get 250 RTs? #SycamorePride— Jason Svoboda (@jasonsvoboda) August 30, 2017


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Only 27 retweets so far. Surprising or no?


----------



## Dsgosman

Alum here going to first ISU football game EVER. Yeah, I feel bad. I graduated once in 2007, again in 2017. I'm 34 now and a much bigger sports fan than when I was in college. My girlfriend and I will be tailgating Thursday, hope to see you all there!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dsgosman said:


> Alum here going to first ISU football game EVER. Yeah, I feel bad. I graduated once in 2007, again in 2017. I'm 34 now and a much bigger sports fan than when I was in college. My girlfriend and I will be tailgating Thursday, hope to see you all there!


Welcome aboard. Please be sure to get involved on the boards and become a rabid fan.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tomorrow is the day we have been waiting for...#GAMEDAY! The guys are ready. #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/TfLld1Ukse— Indiana State Football (@IndStFB) August 30, 2017


----------



## niklz62

5 dimes has us at 2.5 pt underdogs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So we're under 100 RTs on my FB donation Tweets -- it's been reposted 5 times over almost 24 hours on my SP Twitter and FB accounts. Pretty telling.

Anyhow, drop a reply:


So it doesn't look like we're gonna get to the 250 RTs for FB donation. What program should I give the difference to? Drop a reply.— Jason Svoboda (@jasonsvoboda) August 30, 2017


----------



## WOZ

luvISUfb said:


> We just got out of the floods in Houston to come to ISU's first game.  What's y'all's excuse for not making it to the game? LOL  Go ISU!!!!!  Love the videos this year....really professional and covering all groups and coaches.



Any relation to Wyatt?


----------



## treeman

GAMEDAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Roped off my tailgate area this morning!!! We eatin like kings tonight - gonna have the grill set up and coldies flowing around 5 p.m.


----------



## eagletree

We have a group of ten setting up at 3. Going to make a day of it. Did they already have the student area roped off? I saw on the Forest facebook page that they are setting up at the west entrance. We are usually in that area or close so figured we would move a little farther north. Hope it is a great day and pray for a win. We are going to Tennessee next weekend and would be a lot better going 1-0.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## niklz62

got in my first "argument" with an EIU fan today.  Mom of a player said "it will be nice to get their first win under their belt".  I said even when its SEMO week 4?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Leaving for the Haute at noon. Gonna drop by the SAF to donate to FB/Track and then get a quick lift in. 

Will drop by several of your areas to shoot the shit.


----------



## Hooper

Turned down IU and Colts tickets to come to Terre Haute tonight.  Let's do this!


----------



## Bally #50

Hooper said:


> Turned down IU and Colts tickets to come to Terre Haute tonight.  Let's do this!



It was a bit of a tough task to turn down $420 worth of free Colt's tickets to come to Terredice but this is our FIRST game and at least 5 of us will be tailgating west of the Varsity Club lot. Love to catch up with SP folks, Boda, Hoop and any others out there. I have a silver Rogue. GO TREES.

*PRAY FOR TEXAS!*


----------



## sycamore tuff

Bally #47 said:


> It was a bit of a tough task to turn down $420 worth of free Colt's tickets to come to Terredice but this is our FIRST game and at least 5 of us will be tailgating west of the Varsity Club lot. Love to catch up with SP folks, Boda, Hoop and any others out there. I have a silver Rogue. GO TREES.
> 
> *PRAY FOR TEXAS!*



Well, we know neither you nor Hooper are idiots.  I doubt that the colts tickets were worth $420 anyway.  That may have ben the "face value", but it is preseason week #4.  $20/ticket tops.


----------



## Bally #50

sycamore tuff said:


> Well, we know neither you nor Hooper are idiots.  I doubt that the colts tickets were worth $420 anyway.  That may have ben the "face value", but it is preseason week #4.  $20/ticket tops.



Tuff, they are LESS than worthless, strictly a fantasy. It was tempting because my nephew and his son might have joined me and they are Bengal fans but.......in the end, it was NO decision. I am off to Terredice.


----------



## luvISUfb

Yes, that's our boy! Just now driving into Terre Haute to be at the game!


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

luvISUfb said:


> Yes, that's our boy! Just now driving into Terre Haute to be at the game!



I see you are from Houston, hope all is well for you and your family down there.  We have been thinking about and praying for everyone in that region.  Can't even imagine what everyone must be going through.  Maybe a Sycamore win will take your mind off things for a little bit!!!

Best of luck.


----------



## luvISUfb

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> I see you are from Houston, hope all is well for you and your family down there.  We have been thinking about and praying for everyone in that region.  Can't even imagine what everyone must be going through.  Maybe a Sycamore win will take your mind off things for a little bit!!!
> 
> Best of luck.



Well the news did sensationalize it a bit making it sound like all of Houston was underwater....well our roads all definitely were because the water drains into the sewers in the roads that lie lower than our homes.  So yes we were "trapped" in our homes for 2 days until the water could drain back into the gulf.  What they don't really clarify is that there are 6.5 million people that live in Houston.  About 30,000 lost their homes which were mostly on the south side (the gulf side) and on bayous.  Not that 30,000 is a small number but it definitely wasn't ALL of Houston.  Floods in Houston happen enough that they actually know how to handle it....granted this one will be in the record books but we have friends that have flooded....you help them salvage, clean up, and they just rebuild their homes and life resumes.  We are just glad we drove out of there on Tue with no issues so we could make it to the GAME!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

23 minutes to kick...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sitting in my customary Row 33 in D if anyone wants to drop by and talk shop.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sitting in man cave,....check
iPad charging to watch the game,.......check
Cold Coke just poured and ready to drink,......check
Family members (except for the dog) notified NOT to bother me in the basement,......check

Now just need a W!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Sitting in man cave,....check
> iPad charging to watch the game,.......check
> Cold Coke just poured and ready to drink,......check
> Family members (except for the dog) notified NOT to bother me in the basement,......check
> 
> Now just need a W!!!



Niiiiiice.


----------



## niklz62

I guess I like some Motorhead


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hark, Moss and Griffith are captains.


----------



## niklz62

I don't think we threw a pass that went past the line of scrimmage


----------



## niklz62

I would note. Yesterday there was an article in the Charleston paper about their kicker being perfect on PATs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ugh.


----------



## niklz62

http://jg-tc.com/sports/college/eiu...b0.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Jason Svoboda

EIU is starting to get push along our line.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

13-7 EIU at end of 1.


----------



## niklz62

Our d line feels small to me


----------



## treeman

It appears that we got new cameras for our espn3 feed. The quality is phenomenal


----------



## Jason Svoboda

To early to call for Sparks?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

16-7 EIU at the half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

16-10 EIU with 12:13 left in third quarter.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gotta value possessions.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

No call on that eh?


----------



## BrokerZ

Just started watching the game...

The EIU left tackle is VERY weak. We need to continue to exploit that side of the line with more stunts and blitzes. We're starting to really get to the QB.


----------



## BrokerZ

This is going to be close. I'm running out of finger nails.


----------



## BrokerZ

Un-freakin-believable. I can't believe they scored.


----------



## Hooper

Why didn't we pooch at the 31 instead of go for a FG? Make them go 90-95 yards instead of 69.


----------



## treeman

the way that we have lost games the past year has been unbelievable.


----------



## BrokerZ

The secondary has a lot of room for improvement. That's all I'll say about that.


----------



## Bluethunder

Tough way to start the season, but saw a lot of positives.  EIU has to score on the last play of the game to beat what everyone considers the weakest team n the Valley.  Once again shows how good the Valley is.

Didn't have a problem with the FG attempt, Nunez can make those.  As much as I liked the blitzing defense on the last drive, I would have liked to see us drop 8 on that last play. They basically had to score being out of timeouts on that play, so why not drop everyone and keep everyone in front of you and double anyone in the end zone.  That being said, at least we didn't go prevent and let them walk down the field.  

Other than the loss, it was a good night.  Like the new uniforms, lights looked good on camera, looked like a good crowd and as someone else said, must have new cameras because the picture was very clear.

Still got to work on the announcing though.


----------



## meistro

Tough loss for sure. I don't know what the attendance was, but the most of seen in the stadium since the last north/south game a few years ago. Would have been a nice win.


----------



## Bluethunder

Was Sparks in at QB a coach decision or injury?  Didn't see anything about an injury so am guessing coaches decision,


----------



## meistro

Bluethunder said:


> Was Sparks in at QB a coach decision or injury?  Didn't see anything about an injury so am guessing coaches decision,



On the radio, they pretty much said it was a coaches decision. I just looked at our upcoming schedule and ouch, it's tough. I also noticed that this was our only night game of the year. A little surprised given the money it took to install them, although I guess the womens soccer team plays there at night.


----------



## niklz62

4,670. Seemed more like 7000


----------



## eagletree

niklz62 said:


> 4,670. Seemed more like 7000



If someone says there were only 4670 fans there, then they need to learn how to count. That was by far the largest student crowd in a long time. I would say no way under 7000. As far as the game disappointed of course with the loss but saw some good things. On a bright note, the band was the biggest I have seen at ISU.


----------



## niklz62

Ill bet there were 9000-10000 on the property


----------



## GoSycamores

*Victory slips away late as Sycamores fall 22-20 in season opener vs. Eastern Illinois*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Despite a superb game by the Sycamore defense and a productive day on the ground offensively, Eastern Illinois was able to best ISU on a fast and efficient final drive to win 22-20 on a last-second touchdown under the lights at Memorial Stadium on Thursday night. 

More...


----------



## bent20

Disappointing result. Looks like we could be a team that will be in a lot of close games.


----------



## niklz62

I hope my initial thought on Taylor's knee is wrong. Man it looked bad when he went down.


----------



## Dsgosman

Completely disagree with the FG attempt. Great game though. Had a blast tailgating. Don't think the concessions folks had prepped for a crowd that big. Would like for the peeps running the vid to work on putting replays up. Looking forward to rest of the season.


----------



## treeman

niklz62 said:


> I hope my initial thought on Taylor's knee is wrong. Man it looked bad when he went down.





Hopefully just a sprain, but yeah it did not look good at all when it happened.


----------



## SycamoreGrad

Not happy with losing, but I'm pleased with the effort in the second half. There's hope for the future!


----------



## niklz62

Dsgosman said:


> Completely disagree with the FG attempt. Great game though. Had a blast tailgating. Don't think the concessions folks had prepped for a crowd that big. Would like for the peeps running the vid to work on putting replays up. Looking forward to rest of the season.



If it would have come up short then i would disagree but it was wide right so that would have won the game assuming they screwd up that pat on accident


----------



## Isuman

Played with a lot of passion and fire. Pleased with the mindset that this coaching staff has instilled. We have QB issues that will maybe keep us from reaching our full potential.  Defense was dominant in 2nd half and then we went ?prevent? on the deciding drive until they got to the 15. Great game defense but would have loved to see us finish the deal.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coulda, woulda, shoulda but we probably win that game by 10 if Sparks starts.

It was immediately obvious to see the difference between he and Harker on Cade's first thrown ball, at least to me. I'm not knocking Harker as he was a walk-on and was able to rise to QB1, but Cade just seems to have better field vision and his throws have much better zip on them. Considering that second half was his first real action since high school and against a quality opponent, I think you've found the starter going forward. 

He absolutely needs to work on his ball security as he had the ball dangling in one hand multiple times (one was stripped) and hopefully as he gets more reps, his touch will hone in because he overthrew a couple guys that would have been big gainers. Another positive is we've got a long week for him to practice and get up to speed on whatever set Harker apart from him initially.


----------



## sycamore tuff

I enjoyed the game very much.  Yes we lost but the team played with discipline most of the time.  There were no personal fouls called!  It's been a long time since that happened.  The next subject is one that irritates me but this time had a good ending.  The students showed up in force for the game.  The best attended event by them in many years.  The student section was overflowing into the season ticket section.  For some reason known only to security and God, security deemed it necessary to kick the students out of the unused seats.  I walked over and told Dr. Bradley about it and he made a phone call and called off the dogs.  He is a good man for doing that! Thank you Mr. President!


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Disappointed in loss but feel there were positive strides.

* Less penalties (this just killed us last year)
* Was lead to believe the Defense might be a question mark.  They looked pretty good.
* Less injuries than in years past.
* Figured out how to establish a run game with many of the same personnel.  

EIU is a pretty good team they were picked 4th in OVC this year and had 8-9 preseason All - OVC players.  Wished we played Liberty this week and Tennessee the week after.  We seem to rack up several injuries in games against tougher FBS opponents.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

niklz62 said:


> If it would have come up short then i would disagree but it was wide right so that would have won the game assuming they screwd up that pat on accident



I think the final PAT was a planned play to avoid us potentially blocking it and running back for a 2pt conversion to tie the game.  Either way they had to kickoff and defend.


----------



## WOZ

My observations of the game:
    1. Don't care for the new uniforms.  Helmets are nice.
    2.  Attendance was really good.  8,000 maybe?
    3.  Marching Band was bigger and better.  
    4.  Student section was very large.  Nice to see students walking up the stairs in disbelief they had to climb to the top.
    5.  Didn't really care for the new lighting.  Several punts went higher than the lights and into the darkness.  But, it didn't seem to bother any receivers.
    6. We need some size on our D-Line. 
    7. They played pitch and catch all night on short side line passes; a real soft spot in our defense.
    8. We were the beneficiaries of many EIU penalties that gave us 1st downs. 
    9. QB situation is a big concern.  We win this game by 10 if we had a guy like Mike Parish. 
   10. Was concerned we used Titus McCoy on punt team and he got hurt.  Real risky.
   11. Great effort in 2nd half.  The boys will realize the importance of hitting the weight room now.
   12. Future looks good with new coaching staff. They are very organized.


----------



## Bally #50

WOZ said:


> My observations of the game:
> 1. Don't care for the new uniforms.  Helmets are nice.
> 2.  Attendance was really good.  8,000 maybe?
> 3.  Marching Band was bigger and better.
> 4.  Student section was very large.  Nice to see students walking up the stairs in disbelief they had to climb to the top.
> 5.  Didn't really care for the new lighting.  Several punts went higher than the lights and into the darkness.  But, it didn't seem to bother any receivers.
> 6. We need some size on our D-Line.
> 7. They played pitch and catch all night on short side line passes; a real soft spot in our defense.
> 8. We were the beneficiaries of many EIU penalties that gave us 1st downs.
> 9. QB situation is a big concern.  We win this game by 10 if we had a guy like Mike Parish.
> 10. Was concerned we used Titus McCoy on punt team and he got hurt.  Real risky.
> 11. Great effort in 2nd half.  The boys will realize the importance of hitting the weight room now.
> 12. Future looks good with new coaching staff. They are very organized.



Sorry I missed you Woz. I kept wanting to get over to the Alumni tent but never made it. I agree with most of your observations, not surprisingly. Most of all, I want to acknowledge the students because they were incredible last night, right up there with Homecoming crowds that come out. Every student I talked to was excited about being at ISU and they must be doing something right, believe me! After seeing the size of the crowd from my vantage point, I would have guessed a much higher number than was posted at 4670. Not sure how they came up with that figure. As always, impressive tailgating set ups, especially with the "early" start. A HUGE shout out to the band, that has grown from 105 to 180 in one year. The talent was _always_ there but the number of band members was embarrassing before. Congrats to all that made that happen. 

I loved the new uni's and the white helmets. The pre-game was great, the crowd was great, and obviously the only thing that went south on us was the fricking game. We are better organized, better coached (I certainly didn't agree with everything coach did but.....)? New lights worked well but we too noticed that a high punt got lost in the darkness. Pretty dumb. I have NEVER seen that, and lighting in the stands was great unless you sat under the press box. (another stupid mistake IMO). They can fix that.  The lighting at Perry Meridian's new stadium is 30% better however. I'll shake much of the negatives off coaching and player-wise because it was ALL NEW last night. Harker should stater but Parish was better and might have won last night. Overall, a fantastic night. With our schedule, the loss really could take away any chance to the playoffs but sadly we aren't knocking on the door of any MVC team ranked team ahead of us. Love football but it will be a 
L O N G season~


----------



## niklz62

My father-in-law is buddies with some of EIU's current and past administration, he was down on EIU's sideline, he said that the starting kicker that I was talking about apparently pulled his hamstring in warm ups so they called a redshirt freshman kicker who was still in Charleston and told him to go pick up his equipment and drive to terre haute so he could play.  I guess that's a new one for me.


----------



## WhenSycamoresWereIndians

First ISU game I've attended in about 25 years and I had a blast.

Titus got de-cleated on punt coverage but x-rays were negative.  He is getting over what is most likely strep-throat though.  Pretty cool that the Center Grove Junior Trojans (coached by Titus's dad) brought about 75 people to the game.

Crowd was nice and i liked the unis.

QBs struggled to hit open receivers but I thought receivers looked better than expected.

I love Lamonte Booker.

I thought Jonas Griffith was a man among boys.

O-line struggled as I expected them to.  Coach did a good job with the shifting formations and play-calling to keep the EIU defense guessing.


----------



## swsycamore

*Line*



Jason Svoboda said:


> EIU is starting to get push along our line.



EIU's line looks so much bigger than ours.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

WhenSycamoresWereIndians said:


> First ISU game I've attended in about 25 years and I had a blast.
> 
> Titus got de-cleated on punt coverage but x-rays were negative.  He is getting over what is most likely strep-throat though.  Pretty cool that the Center Grove Junior Trojans (coached by Titus's dad) brought about 75 people to the game.


I'll tell you what, I hope those kids come back to every single game. The McCoy Clan just so happened to wander into my area -- I sit in Row 33 right along the 45 and all of the kids were right behind me. Loved their enthusiasm, love their chanting for Titus to get in the game and even got a chuckle out of them singing pretty much every song that came on over the PA word-for-word.


----------



## needles

That's were I sat as well, that clan was literally right behind me. Anyway it was a fun game, just wish our seven guys could have covered their five guys on the last two plays.


----------

